# Are there any Keyword / Tagging guides?



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm new and recently made my first submission to FA, but when it came to tagging it with keywords, I wasn't quite sure what was appropriate. I tagged it with a few simple keywords, but I was wondering if there were any guidelines somewhere for how submissions should be keyworded.

I searched around the forums a bit, but I couldn't find anything. I did find more than a few discussions about how important keywords are and even quite a few complaints about artists who are bad at keywording their submissions, but I couldn't find anything affirmatively detailing what folks should do.

The only actual piece of advice I saw was from somebody saying to check e621 for tagging ideas, but I'm unsure about that because I always thought e621 had a problem with _over_-tagging. Or is there not such a thing as over-tagging?

Let me know what you think, and also please forgive me if this has been covered and my searching was just weak.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2017)

There's no guidelines in particular (at least, not yet). Generally, we recommend just trying to tag the submission with the species and content. If you'd like, I can look over the submission and give you my suggestions for tagging to help you get an idea.


----------



## Uluri (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello Hello, I have my ownlittle guide that helped me tag my artwork. It is mostly "What would someone use to look up this art without knowing it." I like to make sure I have at least 5 tags for my artwork. Keywords are very important to use on FA, because it helps people find your artwork beyond that first few seconds that it is on Front page. If you think someone might find your artwork by using a word without knowing who you are, put it into the keywords.

- Name of Character(s) 
- Owner(s) of characters
- Species and Varients of species (Cat kitty, feline, etc)
- Gender and varients of the term (Girl, female / Boy, guy, male, etc etc)
- Colors used
- Theme of art if applicable (Emotions, specific style, fetishes)
- If the character is Feral, Anthro, kemono, kenomomimi, ect ect


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 11, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> If you'd like, I can look over the submission and give you my suggestions for tagging to help you get an idea.


That'd be lovely! If you have the time. I understand if no, it's no biggie.
www.furaffinity.net: Introducing Volt by Asylum_Rhapsody



Uluri said:


> - Name of Character(s)
> - Owner(s) of characters
> - Species and Varients of species (Cat kitty, feline, etc)
> - Gender and varients of the term (Girl, female / Boy, guy, male, etc etc)
> ...


That seems like so much. But as long as you're sure using lots and lots of tags isn't annoying. I'll see what looks fitting, thanks. =)


----------



## Uluri (Nov 11, 2017)

Its not really a lot for the sake of being found. Some people search girl instead of female. Some people will search blue cat, blue kitty, blue feline. Im just covering all my grounds to suit all types of folks searching habits so that the most amount of people can find me. 

It also really helps me when I search for artists work I remember, but never faves or watched. If they tagged enough of things I can guess, there's a good chance I can find them again. Ive had to search for art I only slightly remember like that. 

Recently this week I had trouble finding an artist someone got a commission from for me a decent time ago with their oc. I was lucky someone recognized the art style. I couldn't find them based on species tag alone, that being one of few tags they put it. Would have found it mad fast if I, the other oc owner, or either characters names were tagged. Or their colors. Cuts the search down like mad crazy so I can find what I need.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2017)

Asylum_Rhapsody said:


> That'd be lovely! If you have the time. I understand if no, it's no biggie.
> www.furaffinity.net: Introducing Volt by Asylum_Rhapsody


To start: great pic. =)

And my key word suggestions aren't too much different from yours:
*male *muscle *buff *bodybuilder jockstrap ram volt


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I've gone back in and added a bunch more keywords. What I tried doing was looking at other existing submissions that use some of the same keywords to see what additional keywords they used that I might not have thought of. I think that might be the approach I take in the future to be thorough, in addition to keeping Uluri's list in mind.


----------

